# zoneminder 1.28



## trumee (Oct 24, 2015)

Has anybody tried installing multimedia/zoneminder version 1.28 under FreeBSD? The version is ports (1.25) is pretty old.


----------



## abishai (Oct 25, 2015)

They added some Linuxisms since 1.25. I investigated the matter and every minor version someone tried to port it, but without success due to lack of time. The latest report is here https://github.com/ZoneMinder/ZoneMinder/issues/429

As for me, I put CentOS in bhyve(8) for this, it works flawlessly.


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 25, 2015)

The port has no maintainer so if anybody can work through the Linuxisms and get it to work I would be glad to test and commit the update.  Bonus points if you assign yourself as the maintainer in the process.

Fear not, the Porter's Handbook (https://www.FreeBSD.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/) has much information to guide you through the process.


----------

